

FLOSS after Prism: Privacy by Default - onli
http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2013/08/floss-after-prism-privacy-by-default/

======
onli
Martin is a KDE developer. It is not surprising that his approach would
include a method supporting a central configuration utility. Nonetheless, I
think it's a good idea, and the definition of the fifth freedom ( _" The
freedom to decide which data is sent to which service"_) is brilliant.

